# Funny Cat Pics 5



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Kitteh Food Stacked On A Kitteh*

*Kitteh Food Stacked On A Kitteh*


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

Aaahhhhhhhhh...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

Kitties for Sunday:


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

My favorite:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

This was My last cat Eugene. A very mellow Cat.


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

awww. cute!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Spoons? I hate spoons!*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

Kitties:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

How funny.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*



Don't you wish you could sleep that soundly?


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

Yes. That would be awesome. I wouldn't even care what silly stuff someone put on my  head.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny cat pics  4*

Friends or foes?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Golden Labs and Golden Retrievers have no foes. They are eternally convinced that everyone wants to play with them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

They really are a loving dog.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Kitties:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Hipster Kitty?s Guide to Life*


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Hipster Kitty?s Guide to Life*


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

Kitty Cat!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

See define:Optometrist - Google Search


----------



## bloodwood

Dear Sir,
You are working far too hard to confine my scope of kitties and doggies and I resent it. Be assured that I will be in touch with the administrator of this fine forum!

Peter ( who prefers to think outside the cat box )


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> Peter ( who prefers to think outside the cat box )


 
...but who evidently finds himself stuck in the cat box looking out all too frequently?


----------



## bloodwood

(Voice 1: Peter he is just trying to provoke you.)
(Voice 2: No he isn't Peter, He is a font of wisdom, think about what he is saying)
(Voice 1: But it's a Kitty, I think he's just grumpy)

       (Voice 3: *Yeah!* *Grumpy*! We've met his kind before!!! *String 'im up!*)

(Voice 2: Look, now you've gone and woken Voice 3 again. Let's all just have some quiet time.....)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Voices 1 and 3 are incorrect. I'm not Grumpy. I'm Doc. And sometimes Dopey when I first wake up (before coffee).


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

> Voices 1 and 3 are incorrect. I'm not Grumpy. I'm Doc. And sometimes Dopey when I first wake up (before coffee).



<ba-dump-dump>                  <<< <simulated rimshot required after a good line>   :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ready to pounce...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood

"Come on, turn the page..."


----------



## Cat Dancer

Saturday kittehs:


----------



## Cat Dancer

And more:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

LOL @ "socks".


----------



## bloodwood

My favorite saturday kitten is number 4. I love that picture.


----------



## Cat Dancer

That's one of my favs too, bloodwood. I love the socks one too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

That was my cat at 5 this morning. Ugh!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*The Cat Library*


----------



## Cat Dancer

Some kitties I like:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You've seen the Cat Library. We now bring you the Kitten Library!


----------



## Cat Dancer

Some kitties:


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ha ha. I LOVE the one with the blinds.


----------



## Cat Dancer

More:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

"That was exhausting. Now I need a nap!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

Little Kitty just loooves big kitty!


----------



## bloodwood

Brave tiger


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

The enquiring mind


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Is your Cat confused about the the voting system?*


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------

